# New here and have Z31(T) Q's.



## Z31PBaller4life (May 18, 2006)

Hey i have a 85 nissan 300zx turbo and everytime i accelerate (esp when cold) the engine makes a ticking noise. Could this be my distributor or something i should worry about. The ticking usually happens around 2-3 thousand rpm. Thanks


----------



## L|_|da (Aug 1, 2005)

sticky lifters? maybe try an oil with a bigger additive/detergent package?


----------



## Z31PBaller4life (May 18, 2006)

Well im using 20w-50 castrol and engine restore. Are the lifters are serious problem right now nad how much will it cost to fix?? Thanks


----------



## Nismotune86 (Jul 23, 2005)

Z31PBaller4life said:


> Well im using 20w-50 castrol and engine restore. Are the lifters are serious problem right now nad how much will it cost to fix?? Thanks


Sounds like valves are knocking. Try using a much heaver weight oil. Use a 40w.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

All of them do it; its just lifter ticking...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

This is normal for an older car that hasn't warmed up..

WTF are you using 20w-50 for.. Unless your putting out 400WHP at 30 PSI or have a oil burning problem, go back to 5w30


----------



## Z31PBaller4life (May 18, 2006)

So are the lifters anything i should worry about? My car has 200+ milage but still go back to 5w30?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

20w50 is definitely too thick, but you don't want to run too thin either, especially with the turbo engine. Too thin a oil will cook in the turbo like a spot of grease in a hot pan, and a turbo is twice as hot as a stove will ever get...... I wouldn't run under 15W40, especially if you are boosting anything over stock pressure. I used 15w40 for 2 summers, never had a hint of lifter tick. My engine had 165,000 miles on it. 5w30 is for newer cars with tighter clearances, I wouldn't go near that stuff on any engine with over 150,000 miles on it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

10W30 is what the manual recommends; just use it...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

On a brand new engine, sure. But at 100,000+ miles, I wouldn't touch 5 or 10w30. Certainly not on a turbo engine. Most other turbo cars from that time period used 10w40, so I wouldn't use anything less than that. But hey, it's your engine, do what you want.


----------

